# I need to transfer a large amount of money into my UK bank account



## englishmaninmasr

I am English but have been working in Egypt for 3 years now and have enjoyed my stay but want to return back to England to stay with my family. I have a CIB savings account in GBP Sterling with around £160,000 from money from my wages that I haven’t spent (as everything in Egypt is so cheap!) and was wondering if anyone knows what the best way to transfer money to a UK bank account would be as I know there would be problems with the banks thinking this is involved in money laundering. I have been told that I would have to confirm the source of the funds but this shouldn’t be a problem as I am close with the CEO of the business I previously worked for (Juhayna) and am sure he would be able to confirm that the funds are legitimate. Thanks!


----------



## hurghadapat

englishmaninmasr said:


> I am English but have been working in Egypt for 3 years now and have enjoyed my stay but want to return back to England to stay with my family. I have a CIB savings account in GBP Sterling with around £160,000 from money from my wages that I haven’t spent (as everything in Egypt is so cheap!) and was wondering if anyone knows what the best way to transfer money to a UK bank account would be as I know there would be problems with the banks thinking this is involved in money laundering. I have been told that I would have to confirm the source of the funds but this shouldn’t be a problem as I am close with the CEO of the business I previously worked for (Juhayna) and am sure he would be able to confirm that the funds are legitimate. Thanks![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> If you do internet banking with CIB you should be able to do an electronic transfer to your UK account,you might possibly have to do it on a daily basis as sometimes banks have a daily upper limit and if you exceed that they charge you.I used the CIB bank and always found them very helpful so why not go in and have a word with them and see what they advise.....here is a link to their online services
> 
> https://www.cibeg.com/English/Personal/waystobank/Pages/InternetBankingServices.aspx


----------



## hurghadapat

This an old thread but have a read through it.



https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...egypt/143140-transferring-money-back-u-k.html


----------

